# best descents?



## framesti

Where are the best (safe, but fun), long descents? I assume associated with a climb.


----------



## atpjunkie

*Mt Palomar to Pauma Valley*

switchbacks, long speedy runs, you name it


----------



## Mapei

Old Topanga Canyon heading south toward the beach, from the West San Fernando Valley. Not the fastest descent around, but wooded, pretty and not overly packed with cars. A thoroughly pleasant experience. Once you connect with New Topanga Canyon Blvd, there's a lot more traffic. Too much for comfort on a normal weekday. Yes, it is faster and has bigger views, but the paranoia factor increases ten fold.


----------



## atpjunkie

*I've done that*



Mapei said:


> Old Topanga Canyon heading south toward the beach, from the West San Fernando Valley. Not the fastest descent around, but wooded, pretty and not overly packed with cars. A thoroughly pleasant experience. Once you connect with New Topanga Canyon Blvd, there's a lot more traffic. Too much for comfort on a normal weekday. Yes, it is faster and has bigger views, but the paranoia factor increases ten fold.


and yes, pretty nice descent


----------



## rcordray

Mulholland:
Rock Store stretch from Kanan to Cornell.
After you climb up it, of course.


----------



## Brandon351

From the top of Mt. Baldy by the ski lifts, straight down. Switchbacks and technical turns up top, then straight and fast for miles. Perfectly maintained roads the whole time.


----------



## MerlinDS

Rabbit ears pass, steamboat springs, colorado. 7.5 miles, 6 or 7% grade, i think about 2600 vf, didn't have to pedal once all the way down, probably took 10 minutes. Sweet


----------



## rcordray

MerlinDS said:


> Rabbit ears pass, steamboat springs, colorado. 7.5 miles, 6 or 7% grade, i think about 2600 vf, didn't have to pedal once all the way down, probably took 10 minutes. Sweet


With all due respect, Merlin, the OP posted the query in the _Southern California Regional Rides Forum_.
Rabbit Ears Pass is a bit of a longer ride to get there from So Cal...

Back on topic, try Highway 33 from Rose Valley Road back down through the Los Padres NF into Ojai.
Great pavement, wide-open vistas in the upper stretch, tunnels, shade, and rock canyons in the lower part. Very nice ride.


----------



## MerlinDS

Sorry guys, I didn't catch that, I just look at latest posts, ok to delete


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

1). Encinal Canyon to PCH -- also a great climb. Pretty constant grade, no major switchbacks until just before PCH
2). Portrero Road off of Lynn Road in Newbury Park to PCH -- Wicked fast descent, some hairy curves, not too bad traffic
3). Old Topango to Topango to PCH


----------



## terrapin4

Brandon351 said:


> From the top of Mt. Baldy by the ski lifts, straight down. Switchbacks and technical turns up top, then straight and fast for miles. Perfectly maintained roads the whole time.


i wouldn't say that the roads are perfectly maintained, there are some serious chunks of asphalt missing that have been taken out by falling rocks. that said, you can pretty much do the whole descent after the village without brakes.

the GMR descent from the shack to the gate or from the saddle down to east fork are my favorites. somewhat technical, but you can take the corners pretty quickly.


----------



## Centurion_

Brandon351 said:


> From the top of Mt. Baldy by the ski lifts, straight down. Switchbacks and technical turns up top, then straight and fast for miles. Perfectly maintained roads the whole time.


I used to love coming down off Baldy. We used to loop GMR to the town of Mt Baldy, then return down to Upland. Rolling through the dark tunnels at close to 50 mph is a rush.


----------



## Centurion_

BTW....it's been nearly ten years since I rode in So Cal. I hear they closed GMR.. And that's a shame. That was a great climb and a pretty fun descent too.


----------



## FatGut1

Centurion_ said:


> BTW....it's been nearly ten years since I rode in So Cal. I hear they closed GMR.. And that's a shame. That was a great climb and a pretty fun descent too.


Nope, still open.


----------



## lemonlime

AlphaDogCycling said:


> 2). Portrero Road off of Lynn Road in Newbury Park to PCH -- Wicked fast descent, some hairy curves, not too bad traffic


My buddy had a 35 mph get-off on this descent. Head first into the cliff side on that last big curve toward the bottom. Knocked himself completely out, but very lucky to only need a new helmet and some rest (and not to have gone over the guardrail).


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

@Lemonlime,

Glad your buddy is okay. I've had a couple of ride buddies crash on that descent (both top & bottom). Definitely one to approach with care.

I really wish the Tour of California would tackle it -- I'm really curious to know how fast the pros would go down it. Probably the closest to a European type descent (no guard rails / shoulders) I've ridden in the US.


----------



## motox155

My favorite would be Westlake Blvd (Decker) coming back from Mulholland, going toward Thousand Oaks. It has a great flow coming down and good pavement. Not really long, but a lot of fun.


----------



## Stumpy2011

I am fairly new roadie - only a couple of months and 450 miles...
I did Mulholland, Encinal & Latigo to PCH, Piuma from Stunt Road towards Las Virgenes and Westlake Blvd. (23) towards Westlake Village.
I think that all are pretty long, fun and fairly safe.

I am yet to do Topanga, Decker, Yerba Buena and Sycamore to PCH


----------



## 1stmh

Descending the 18 from Crestline down to San Bernardino. Without pedaling you can avg 40 mph. 10 miles long.


----------



## vladpop

Mt Wilson from the top through red box and cold creek to la Canada. And you have to climb up to mt Wilson to start it all off. It's half the fun.


----------



## john_rooker44

fasdf


----------



## arai_speed

vladpop said:


> Mt Wilson from the top through red box and cold creek to la Canada. And you have to climb up to mt Wilson to start it all off. It's half the fun.


+1

After Mount Wilson you have fast long sweepers, very fun.


----------



## fast ferd

*Not so sure about this...*



vladpop said:


> Mt Wilson from the top through red box and cold creek to la Canada. And you have to climb up to mt Wilson to start it all off. It's half the fun.


The road coming down from Mt Wilson can get bumpy and with some road dirt where you don't want it. Technical and narrow in places, with an eye on oncoming traffic. 

Much better from the Mt Wilson turnoff traveling west on ACH. Short climb to Clear Creek Station. From that point, possibly the best descent around SoCal for the nine miles into La Canada. You can pedal thru all the turns and scarcely touch the brakes. Perfect surface. Plenty of room for the infrequent motorist to pass. I love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross

Couser Canyon Rd off Lilac not super steep very little traffic lost of twists and turns.


----------



## glockaxis

Hwy 74 Coming down from the Hemet/Anza area into Palm Desert

I also agree with the Mt Baldy one.


----------



## hecbom

*Best Descents?*

Crystal Lake all the way down to the east-west fork! One section my friend and I hit 68 Km/Hr. He is much heavier at around 150 lbs and I am barely 59Kg or 130 lbs so I have to gun it on my 53X12 to stay close to him while he just tucks in and sails. I also agree Mt. Baldy to the village is a rush!


----------



## 55x11

Centurion_ said:


> BTW....it's been nearly ten years since I rode in So Cal. I hear they closed GMR.. And that's a shame. That was a great climb and a pretty fun descent too.


GMR is my favorite:
Monster Climbs 2011, Day 1, part 2: Glendora Mountain Road Descent - YouTube

Also check out GMR down to E. Fork Road - this section is great. 

Mt. Baldy (from ski lift to where it splits to GMR and Mt. Baldy Rd.) is too technical (steep and short sections between sharp switchbacks - difficult to get up to speed, and no great views). From the split Mt. Baldy Rd. is too straight and a bit boring (except for two tunnels).

Palomar is great - both South Grade and East Grade:
South Grade Descent Down Palomar Mountain - YouTube

East Grade is more shallow/less technical and has some straight section. South grade is all twists and turns.

Angeles Crest has some great descents - towards Wrightwood and Lone Pine Canyon.

In San Diego area, Montezuma grade, Banner Grade, Wynola Road, Highland Valley, Engineers Rd. are all great descent (and ascent) roads.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

hecbom said:


> Crystal Lake all the way down to the east-west fork! One section my friend and I hit 68 Km/Hr. He is much heavier at around 150 lbs and I am barely 59Kg or 130 lbs so I have to gun it on my 53X12 to stay close to him while he just tucks in and sails. I also agree Mt. Baldy to the village is a rush!


Agreed, such a great road!


----------



## DrRoebuck

Old Topanga is nice, but there's a lot more pedaling then you'd expect to do and, if you like speed, a couple of switchbacks near the top are pretty damn sharp.

Hands-down the best descent in the SM Mountains is Mulholland Highway down from Decker. OMG. It's about 9 miles, not too steep or sharp so you can really hit it. Haven't done it in a few years because I haven't wanted to do the climbs to get up there, but I miss it.


----------



## Mapei

DrRoebuck said:


> Hands-down the best descent in the SM Mountains is Mulholland Highway down from Decker. OMG. It's about 9 miles, not too steep or sharp so you can really hit it. Haven't done it in a few years because I haven't wanted to do the climbs to get up there, but I miss it.


That's the first real descent I ever did on a road bike. 1972. On my brand new Gitane Tour de France. I was laughing, screaming and roaring, like I was on a roller-coaster. It sealed the deal for me. I was a road biker. A marvelous descent. But now it's a bit of a way too far away from me to do regularly.


----------



## DrRoebuck

Mapei said:


> That's the first real descent I ever did on a road bike. 1972. On my brand new Gitane Tour de France. I was laughing, screaming and roaring, like I was on a roller-coaster. It sealed the deal for me. I was a road biker. A marvelous descent. But now it's a bit of a way too far away from me to do regularly.


Yup. That's the only problem ... if you're descending Mulholland you've had a pretty tough, long day.


----------



## masi85

Palos Verdes has nice shorter (2 miles or less) descents. Coming down Via del Monte from Granvia Altamira really gave me an appreciation of how well Pinarellos are designed for fast controllable descents. Also check out Ganado Drive from Crest. The last ramp right before the stop sign is one place I can honestly hit 50mph. If you want to scare yourself check out Crownview Drive off of Palos Verdes Drive East. This dead end street is so fast and curvy your bike handling skills will be tested unless you ride the brakes all the way down!


----------



## redondoaveb

masi85 said:


> Palos Verdes has nice shorter (2 miles or less) descents. Coming down Via del Monte from Granvia Altamira really gave me an appreciation of how well Pinarellos are designed for fast controllable descents. Also check out Ganado Drive from Crest. The last ramp right before the stop sign is one place I can honestly hit 50mph. If you want to scare yourself check out Crownview Drive off of Palos Verdes Drive East. This dead end street is so fast and curvy your bike handling skills will be tested unless you ride the brakes all the way down!


I was looking at Crownview on google earth. Hows the climb back up? Doesn't look like any way to get back to PV Drive East from Crownview.


----------



## masi85

Crownview Drive can only be approached from Palos Verdes Drive East a block from the Miraleste Liquor and Deli. The way up is steep similar to Summit Drive off Bluebird Canyon in Laguna Beach which is just unrelenting.


----------



## redondoaveb

masi85 said:


> Crownview Drive can only be approached from Palos Verdes Drive East a block from the Miraleste Liquor and Deli. The way up is steep similar to Summit Drive off Bluebird Canyon in Laguna Beach which is just unrelenting.


I'll have to give it a try the next time I do the switchbacks. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rydbyk

atpjunkie said:


> switchbacks, long speedy runs, you name it


imo the east grade is much safer, as there are less crotch rocket loonatics that can potentially wipe out at the apex of each turn.

i agree that it IS fun though...just watch out for the car clubs and motos.. yes, some guys are great on their motos, but i feel many of them are out testing the limits of their motos..makes for a dangerous situation

i have witnessed/seen a number of wrecks

moto went head on with a truck last time i was out there..

.02


----------



## Ride-Fly

Piuma off of Las Viregenes/Malibu Canyon in the Santa Monicas is my personal fav. I agree that Mullholland from Decker to PCH is a great one! It is probably the one I do most often in SoCal.


----------



## MTBMaven

hecbom said:


> Crystal Lake all the way down to the east-west fork! One section my friend and I hit 68 Km/Hr. He is much heavier at around 150 lbs and I am barely 59Kg or 130 lbs so I have to gun it on my 53X12 to stay close to him while he just tucks in and sails. I also agree Mt. Baldy to the village is a rush!


Naw turning around at Crystal Lake is quitting too soon.  Keep on going to Dawson Saddle! Three weeks ago we rode from the West Fork parking lot to Dawson Saddle. That's almost 6,400 feet of descending in 22 miles. Last weekend we did GMR, East Fork, 39 to Islip and back, 77 miles and 10K of climbing. Lots of great descents!


----------



## skizzle86

john_rooker44 said:


> fasdf


+2 Mt. Wilson, sweepers are way fun and you can carry speed well without much braking and best of all the roads are pretty nice and smooth.

Went up two weeks ago and the weather went from low 70's at the la canada base to snow at the top, coldest descent ever even with tights and a jacket my fingers were freezing coming down.


----------



## MikeLord

Black Canyon near Rocky Peak/Simi Valley


----------



## motox155

MikeLord said:


> Black Canyon near Rocky Peak/Simi Valley


You must have really good brakes.


----------



## DrRoebuck

motox155 said:


> You must have really good brakes.


I did that once. Way to sketchy to be considered a great descent, IMO.


----------



## charlox5

I really enjoy GMR. 

sort of off topic, but if you guys are ever up north with your bikes, ride Mt. Diablo. to date, it's been my favorite descent--long, low traffic, good mix of sweepers and more technical turns, decent road surface.


----------

